Ask HN: Do you own a E-ink tablet to take notes - mraza007
======
Mister_X
Yup, I have a mobi scribe, I'm an electrician and use it for whole projects,
keeping notes, and the ability to draw diagrams, make free hand notes, draw
pictures, etc., is fantastic.

It feels similar to paper, and the stylus hasn't worn out in the year I've
been using it, but it came with a spare.

It's slow, but I don't usually find it a problem, unless a client is there and
waiting for information, then it's a bit embarrassing waiting for page changes
to refresh.

The software is a bit limited, but I find it very usable for my applications
within it's limitations.

It has a micro usb port to download your data, or I assume print it, I don't
know as I don't need to do either.

Oh, it also has a switchable back light, and an on-screen keyboard that I
rarely use, and one can store and read some ebooks with it, no sound, no Wi-
fi.

The battery life is finally getting to where I need to charge it after a
couple of days, instead of every week.

But yes, it's replaced pen and paper for my needs, and I'm just fine with
that.

------
dbish
Tried but decided against the e-ink option. The reMarkable is nice and closer
to paper then an iPad but I've actually come to like and use the iPad pro with
an apple pencil for manual note taking. It gives me the hand-writing
experience while still being useful for other applications so it's not a
single use device I have to carry around. Paper still feels better, but I
usually lose paper.

~~~
mraza007
Have you tried remarkable

~~~
dbish
Yes, it does feel more like paper then an ipad, but it's a single use device
and I use other apps on my ipad, so the extra cost and adding another device
to the mix wasn't worth it for me. Maybe the remarkable 2 will be enough of an
improvement to make it worthwhile, but we'll see when that actually ships.

~~~
dbish
I'll also add that one thing I like doing is highlighting and adding notes in
different colors on top of docs, which a black and white e-ink display doesn't
allow for, but the ipad does.

~~~
mraza007
Agreed but i think it’s just personal preference

------
frompdx
No, you'll have to pry my fountain pen from my cold dead fingers. I have tried
a lot of digital note taking solutions and I always find that they distract
from the task of actually taking notes, including typing. Or, perhaps it is
that taking notes with pen and paper doesn't distract from what you are
actually taking notes about.

------
frou_dh
Personally I wouldn't consider any electronic note taking that doesn't have
automatic bidirectional syncing with my other devices (phone, desktop). That
should really be table-stakes by now, because ubiquity is one of the main
upsides of "going paperless".

------
2rsf
Own- yes, take notes- no. My Pocketbook eReader supports note taking but those
devices are too slow to mimic real note taking.

------
nnn1234
I want to like the remarkable tablet and am an e-ink fanboy. I want to use
this for notes but think it is overkill

------
scott31
I use a typewriter to take notes in general, though it isn't very practical if
you need something mobile

------
probably_wrong
No. I sometimes take notes in my phone, and even that lag is too much. If I
need freehand notes, I use paper.

------
tyler109
Remarkable baby!

~~~
mraza007
How’s your experience with remarkable i just ordered mine today

